# Limit of Late Season North Dakota Roosters



## skybustingfool (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice picture. Good work. 
Dan


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Congrats. I gave it one last go this morning and saw hundreds on some posted land, but came home skunked. Would have had better luck carrying the the .30-30 rather than the shotgun. Birds got up way in front of us all morning. Oh well, it was nice to see some late season birds and stretch the legs one last time for the year.


----------

